

Richard Feynman distilled - gsivil
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/Richard_Feynman

======
tjpick
you'd gain significantly more by reading a single, whole essay than by
browsing that page of sound bites.

~~~
gsivil
I totally agree with that.

In general all the posts could be serving as pointers to something deeper and
with more content. I guess that is what this post does too.

Feynman's contributions to physics, essay writing, teaching could definitely
can not be exhausted in a single post.

